# Gun question



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Looking to purchase either a smith/Wesson 22a handgun or a ruger sr 22 handgun. Does anyone have one of these and if so what do you like and dis like about it? Thanks


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Walther makes a small pistol similar to the Ruger. I've shot a buddies Walther quite a bit. The small pistols shoot well for a small piece, but as a range gun or plinker I believe that in the long run you'd be happier with the larger pistol. 

If you're considering concealed carry, I'd stay away from the rim-fires.

Just my two cents...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info - I have a few guns but all to big for me to teach my kids with. I thought that a 22 hand gun would be perfect plus we can still shoot things.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I got a Heritage Rough Rider .22 single action revolver to teach my daughter. It has a safety and only cost $125. It has nice iron sights and a 6 inch barrel for her to aim. Very affordable to teach and shoot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the Ruger, that little .22 built that company.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought the Ruger sr 22 for my 10yr. daughter it fits her just right.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a sr-22 and it's become my favorite handgun. I taught my 9 year old son with it starting with one round in the mag. What I really liked about it for teaching him is the safety and the visibility of red color that indicates the safety is off. When the safety is activated the red is covered up. Keep in mind The best safety is the one holding the gun. The only con I found is the mags are pricey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info - I think I am going with the SR 22 - My wife and kids bought me a $400 gander mt gift card for Father's Day. I have been wanting to by a handgun for awhile but just never did. My wife figured that if they got me the gift card I would go buy it and stead of keep talking about it. So hopefully in the next week I will have a new SR 22 to my collection. This sounds like a perfect gun to teach my daughter and son. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck with ur purchase. I would look around as you can do way better on price than gander 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I know I'm a little late to the conversation, but I really like the S&W 22A. Can't go wrong with either one as they're both great little handguns and well made. The 22A in my experience is more accurate than the Ruger & I've had maybe one misfeed in 3 years. It became my go to trapping pistol as I could also shoot squirrels, etc. with it while out on the line.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Well I went over to Gander last night and made the purchase - I am now the proud owner of a Ruger SR 22. I was really amazed how light it was. The whole family was with me and all held the gun. It was almost perfect for my son and daughter. I also noticed that they didn't have any 22 amo out on the floor but the guy told me that since I was buying a gun he could sell me some that they had in the back room. I bought two box of 322.

MarkyB - Yeah I have seen the price a little cheaper else where but my kids/wife bought me a $400 Gander MT Gift Card for a few months back so I pretty much had to get it at Gander Mt.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Been shooting a Ruger since I was a kid(kind of sentimental with them) hard to go wrong with them.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Got to shoot the sr 22 ruger yesterday at my dads. It shot really nice. My son and wife even shot it with ease. I tried to get my daughter to shoot it but she didn't want to. The only thing I was surprised on was how loud it was compared to my riffle.


----------

